# خواطرى : فى قصائد بابا شنودة الثالث



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*توجد بعض القصائد  لقداسة البابا شنودة *
*اثرت فيا بشدة*
*لو تحبوا تتابعوا معى خواطرى فى اجمل قصائد البابا شنودة اغلى شخص عليا فى مصر كلها *
*ربنا يعطية عمر طويل بصحة ممتازة *


:download:​ 


*هوذا الثوب خذيه ** إن قلبى ليس فيه 
أنا لا أملك هذا الثوب ** بل لا أدعيه 
هو من مالك أنت ** لك أن تسترجعيه 
فانزعى الثوب إذا ** شئت و إن شئت اتركيه 
إنما قلبى لقد ** أقسمت ألا تدخليه 
أنا لا أملك قلبى ** و كذا لن تملكيه 
إنه ملك لربى ** و قد استودعنيه 
عبثاً قربك منه ** هوذا قلبى اسأليه 

زوجك الغائب قد ** اعهدنى مالاً و عرضاً 
بل و قد ملكنى فى ** بيته طولاً و عرضاً 
إنه عهد وثيق ** كيف أهوى فيه نقضاً 
و إذا كنت خوَّا ** ناً أخون العهد فرضاً 
كيف أعصى الله ربى ** و بهذا الشر ارضى 
ناسياً عقلى و دينى ** طارحاً تقواى أرضاً 
فابعدى عنى دعينى ** إن أخلاقك مرضى 
أى فخر لك فى ثو ** بى و قد اخلعتنيه 
هوذا الثوب خذيه ** إن قلبى ليس فيه 

آه لو تدرين ما اعلم ** عن أبرام جدى 
قصة الطاعة و المذ ** بح و الابن المعد 
طاعة غَّنى بها الع ** الم من عهد لعهد 
طاعة أورثتها قد ** أصبحت عنوان مجدى 
طاعة لله لا للشر ** إن الشر يردى 
طاعة للروح لا للجسم ** إن الجسم عبدى 
سأطيع الله حتى ** لو أطعت الله وحدى 
كيف أعصى الله منقاداً ** لذا الشر الكريه 
هوذا الثوب خذيه **إن قلبى ليس فيه*
[ www.St-Takla.org ]


:download:

فيما يلى خواطرى المتواضعة حول هذة القصيدة الرائعة 
لبابا شنودة الثالث​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*هوذا الثوب خذيه ** إن قلبى ليس فيه 
أنا لا أملك هذا الثوب ** بل لا أدعيه 
هو من مالك أنت ** لك أن تسترجعيه 
فانزعى الثوب إذا ** شئت و إن شئت اتركيه 
إنما قلبى لقد ** أقسمت ألا تدخليه 
أنا لا أملك قلبى ** و كذا لن تملكيه 
إنه ملك لربى ** و قد استودعنيه 
عبثاً قربك منه ** هوذا قلبى اسأليه *​ 
*:download:

احب جدا هذة القصيدة 
ليس على مستوى قصتها 
يوسف وامراءة فوطيفار 
بين قلب الانسان واية خطية تبغى السيطرة علية 
واذلالة للخضوع لها 

وعلى هذا الاساس ستدور خواطرى الانسان والخطية 



:download:
*​*
ان كان جسدى وضعف بشريتى وضالة خبرتى 
ستكون هى محك اهتمامك ايتها الخطية 
فلن يفيدنى ان اتمسك بجسد مادى او فكر ارضى 
واجد مصيرى هلاك ابدى 

فهوذا كل مادية فيا 
كل رغبة ارغبها 
كل شهوة اشتهيها 
لا اريدها 
اتركها 
ازهد فيها 
ان كانت ستودى بى الى البعد عن الحب الاكثر صدقا فى كل حياتى 
حبك انت الهى 
فائق الرعاية ولحنو والعطف عليا 
اذ مهما اقسو  واضعف واخور فى طريقى اليك 
لاتزال ترقبنى تنتظر عودتى 
وحضنك مفتوح لى وحدى 
كانى كل البشر فيا 
كانك الهى وحدى 
كانة ليس هناك ما يشغلك عنى 
وعن ابديتى فى حضنك الابدى 
بملكوتك 

الهى الحى 

لاتسمح يا رب ان ابعد عنك 
تعال وحارب عنى 
فمن انا لاقف واوقف شر الشرير 
انا يا رب ما انا 
تراب ورماد يا سيدى الرب 
ان لم تسندنى قوتك فسانتهى سريعا 
تراب ورماد 
فهوذا الثوب  كل مادية فيا خذية  ان قلبى زهد فية 


أنتأنا لا أملك هذا الثوب ** بل لا أدعيه 
هو من مالك  انت** لك أن تسترجعيه 

انا لااملك اية ماديات 
بل الشيطان هو من يغوينى بحب الملكية 
بالشهوة والخطية 
التى ليست طبيعتى 
طبيعتى على صورة اللة ومثالة 
روح شفافة تتوق للالتصاق بخالقها 
كل ما فيا مادى يثقلنى يؤخرنى يوخزنى يؤلمنى 
عن انطلاق روحى اليك يا اللة الهى 
اعطيتنى او لم تعطينى 
اغنيتنى او افقرتنى 
اشبعتنى او جوعتنى 
ايها العالم 
كل مادية فيك تعود اليك 
انت لك المادة وانا سوف لا اخرج الا بروح اللة النقية التى وهبنى اياها 
وائتمنى على الحفاظ على نقاوتها وطهرها وبرائتها وجمالها 
كما منحها لى 
لذا فثوب ماديتى وضعف بشريتى لا املكة 
ولا ابغى الاحتفاظ بة لنفسى اربية واجملة واقوتة لنفسى 
بل هو لمالكة 
انا فقط البسة لكى اسلمة 
لصاحبة كما اعطانى ​
أنا لا أملك هذا الثوب ** بل لا أدعيه 
هو من مالك  انت** لك أن تسترجعيه 




فانزعى الثوب إذا ** شئت و إن شئت اتركيه 
إنما قلبى لقد ** أقسمت ألا تدخليه 
أنا لا أملك قلبى ** و كذا لن تملكيه 
إنه ملك لربى ** و قد استودعنيه 
عبثاً قربك منه ** هوذا قلبى اسأليه 

فانزعى عنى ايتها الخطية 
كل محبة مادية تعوقنى 
انما قلبى 
ليس لك 
ولن تملكية 
انما قلبى ملك لربى استودعة لدى امانة  
ولن اسمح لك ابدا بالتملك على قلبى 
ايتها الخطية حتى لو ضعفت ساقوم بقوة الهى واعود بصلوات اب اعترافى وكل محبينى محبى الملك المسيح 
على الارض وفى السماء 
الملائكة واللقديسين واحبائى الذين سبقونى 
كلهم فى مؤتمر صلاة من اجلى 
لست وحدى 
ولن اكون ابدا لعبة فى يديك ايتها الخطية 
ساقف واعود بالهى لالهى 
ولن يقو عليا موت الخطية 
ولا سلطان الموت ​فانزعى الثوب إذا ** شئت و إن شئت اتركيه 
إنما قلبى لقد ** أقسمت ألا تدخليه 
أنا لا أملك قلبى ** و كذا لن تملكيه 
إنه ملك لربى ** و قد استودعنيه 
عبثاً قربك منه ** هوذا قلبى اسأليه 

​:download:
للخواطر بقية 
لو حبيتم 
تابعوها 
​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*بالطبع القصيده معروفه وجميله

وكذا 
خواطرك

فى منتهى الروووعه

شكــــــــــراا




 ​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*بالطبع القصيده معروفه وجميله

وكذا 
خواطرك

فى منتهى الروووعه

شكــــــــــراا




 ​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*بالطبع القصيده معروفه وجميله

وكذا 
خواطرك

فى منتهى الروووعه

شكــــــــــراا




 ​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*بالطبع القصيده معروفه وجميله

وكذا 
خواطرك

فى منتهى الروووعه

شكــــــــــراا




 ​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*زوجك الغائب قد ** اعهدنى مالاً و عرضاً 
بل و قد ملكنى فى ** بيته طولاً و عرضاً 
إنه عهد وثيق ** كيف أهوى فيه نقضاً 
و إذا كنت خوَّا ** ناً أخون العهد فرضاً 
كيف أعصى الله ربى ** و بهذا الشر ارضى 
ناسياً عقلى و دينى ** طارحاً تقواى أرضاً 
فابعدى عنى دعينى ** إن أخلاقك مرضى 
أى فخر لك فى ثو ** بى و قد اخلعتنيه 
هوذا الثوب خذيه ** إن قلبى ليس فيه *​ 


:download:​
زوجك الغائب فد اعهدنى مالا وعرضا 
نعم الهى الحى منحنى وهبنى اغدق عليا 
وزنات ومواهب ومالا وسمعة انى ابنتة 
المكتوبة على اسمة 
المختومة بمعموديتة 
الموجودة بكنيستة 

كل ما فيا ليس ليا 
انة ملك لمن خلقنى 
اوجدنى ابدعنى لاحبة واعبدة 
الهى الحى الذى انا واقف امامة 

ومن محبة الهى وثقتة فيا 
منحنى حرية ان اختار ان اريد 
لكيما يكون حبى لة بكامل ارادتى 
لم يسلبنى ملكة التفكير 
او طاقة الابداع 
انما اعطانى وملكنى 
وفى بيتة سمح لى بجميل خدمتة 
واوجد لى اب قديس يرعانى ومرشدين روحيين يحاجوا عليا 
ويقيمونىى جميعا بعظيم صلواتهم 
وكثير دموعهم 
وملائكة وقديسيين يوجدون طلبتى بل وحتى ضعفاتى 
امام المنبر الالهى 
يصلون ويطلبون ويحامون عنى 
الذين معى اكثر واعمق واصدق 
من كل خداع تقدمية لى ايتها الخطية 
من كل وهم لذة تغرينى بة لتسقطينى 
انا ما انا 
انا خليط اهتمامك بى يا رب 
وصلوات محبيك عنى 

لست وحدى امامك ايتها الخطية 
بل الهى امامى 
وقواتة تصقل قلبى وتعضدنى 

انة عهد وثيق بنى وبين الهى 
ليس عقد يتفق علية طرفين 
انما اللة الهى حاضر فى كل عهودى 
انة ميثاق شرف وامانة 
امضية بعمرى كلة 
ولا يضاهى عظيم محبة الهى لى 
ولا جزيل عطاياة وافعالة معى 



من الامام ومن الخلف 
وجهك ومحبتك تحاصرنى الهى 
ونور روحك القدوس يخترق نفسى اليوم كلة 
ونعمتك تحوطنى بغلالة حمايتك لى 
وشهد معونتك يملا فمى حلاوة وجمال 
انا وحدى تراب ورماد 
صحراء مقفرة منسية قاحلة بلا اى جمال 
كل جمالى هو وجودك فيا يا ملكى والهى 


واذا ما خانتى نفسى 
وقوى عليا ضعف بشريتى 
فذكريات حبك الهى تقيمنى 
كيف اعصيك بعد كل ما فعلتة لاجلى 
وسنين عشرتك 
وحلاوة محبتك 
ويدك التى تحملنى 
وذراعك التى تحوط عليا 
كيف اعصي اللة ربى وبك ايتها الخطية ارضى 

ناسيا عقلى ودينى 
طارحا تقوايا ارضا 
فابعدى عنى ايتها الخطية 
ليس لك مكان عندى 
اذهبى ارحلى 
ابحثى عن الجسد والجسدانيين 
والعالم والمفتونين بة 

ان اخلاقك مرضى 
وكل من يمشى تحت سطوتك ايتها الخطية 
تستعبدية وتذلية 
وتنزلى بة من ابن للة الى عبد للشهوة 
اى فخر لك ايتها الخطية 
ان تحاربينى وانا اكرهك 
وارفض دخولك لقلبى 
اى فخر لك فيما ازهد فية 
هوذا كل ماديتى وكل روابطى بالعالم اتركها لك 
فقلبى يجاهد ويتدرب الا يكون فى المادة 
بل يسكن الروح 
ويسعى للسماء 
الى الهى 
مشتهى نفسى 
​:download:

للخواطر بقية 
لو حبيتم
تابعوها ​
​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*آه لو تدرين ما اعلم ** عن أبرام جدى 
قصة الطاعة و المذ ** بح و الابن المعد 
طاعة غَّنى بها الع ** الم من عهد لعهد 
طاعة أورثتها قد ** أصبحت عنوان مجدى 
طاعة لله لا للشر ** إن الشر يردى 
طاعة للروح لا للجسم ** إن الجسم عبدى 
سأطيع الله حتى ** لو أطعت الله وحدى 
كيف أعصى الله منقاداً ** لذا الشر الكريه 
هوذا الثوب خذيه **إن قلبى ليس فيه*​ 

:download:​طاعتى لوصية الهى ليست امر خاص بى 
ولا طفرة انجزتها 
بل هى ميراث من ابائى القديسين 
ايتها الخطية انت لا تعلمين 
لانك معصية 
لانك كبرياء 
لانك انفصال عن الهى 
ايتها الخطية 
فلا تعلمين طاعة ابرام جدى الى اى مدى كانت 
حتى على اغلى ما يملك ولدة الوحيد اسحق 
لم يعز على اللة 

حب لن تدركية ايتها الخطية 
طاعة اورثها على جينات محبتى لالهى 
تلك الطاعة هى التى تحفظنى بفلب الهى ولا تفصلنى عنة 
طاعة للة لا للشر ان الشر يخزى ويؤذى ويذل من يخضع لة 
ويحولة من الابن المحبوب 
الى العبد الذى يشتهى الخرنوب 

 طاعتى لروح اللة حتى ولو اقمعت جسدى وحرمتة وحرمت علية اشياء يراها العالم  مطلب وغاية 
ويسعى فى اثرها الالاف تحت مسميات مختلفة للشهوة والخطية 

افضل عبوديتى للة عن خزى الحرية بك ايتها الخطية 
اذ ماءلك الخزى والوهم والعار 
اما عبوديتى لسيدى الرب فهى تاج فخر ونمو وشبع واعتناء ورعاية ومحبة حقيقية 
واخيرا ابدية سعيدة 
ساطيع اللة حتى لو اطعت اللة وحدى 
حتى لو العالم كلة ضدى 
حتى لو اختلفت عن كل من فية 
انت يا رب هدفى 
ولن يهمنى احد سواك 
ولا اى راى فيا الا رايك 
لن يضغط عليا احد لاننى اخترتك انت يا سيدى الرب 
افتح عينيى قلبى ليبصرك اكثر ويميزك 
واعطنى كيف اطيعك الهى الطاعة التى ترضيك 
يا من تطيعك المسكونة بما فيها 
والسماء بكل ما تحويها 

فابعدى عنى ايتها الخطية 
لا ارغبك 
كيف اجرح حنو اكثر من احبنى 
واصدق من نصحنى 
واجمل من اعتنى بى 
لاسلك فيما لا يرضية 

ساطيع اللة حتى لو اطعت اللة وحدى 

اذ كيف اعصية منقادا لشرك الكرية 

فهوذا كل مادية فيا خذيها 
ان قلبى ليس فيها ​
:download:

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 
سابدا بعد ذلك بقوة ربنا 
لو اراد 
فى التامل فى قصيدة ( همسة حب - قلبى الخفاق )

تابعوا لو تحبوا 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااائع 
ميرررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة يا اسميشال

بالحقيقة احنا موجود عندنا

وبيحبوه كتير


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*همسة حب - قلبى الخفاق *



1.قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجعك ** في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضعك
قد تركت الكونَ في ضوضائه ** و اعتزلت الكلَ كي احيا معك
ليس لي فكر ولا رأى ولا ** شهوة أخرى سوى أن اتبعك
و أبي يعقوبُ أدري سره ** قد عرفت الآن كيف صارعك
يا أليف القلب ما أحلاك بل ** أنت عال مرهب ما أروعك
يا قويا ممسكا بالسوط في كفه ** و الحب يدمى مدمعك
لم يسعك الكونُ ما أضيقه ** كيف للقلب إذا أن يسعك
قد تركت الكونَ في ضوضائه ** و اعتزلت الكلَ كي احيا معك 
2. قد تركت الكلَ ربى ما عداك ** ليس لي في غربة العمر سواك 
و منعت الفكرَ عن تجواله ** حيثما أنت فأفكاري هناك
قد نسيت الأهلَ والأصحاب بل ** قد نسيت النفس أيضا في هواك
قد نسيت الكلَ في حبك يا ** متعة القلب فلا تنسى فتاك
ما بعيد أنت عن روحي التي ** في سكون الصمت تستوحى نداك
في سماء أنت حقا إنما ** كل قلب عاش في الحب سماك
هي ذي العين وقد أغمضتها ** عن رؤى الأشياء علّي أن أراك
و كذاك الأذن لقد أخليتها ** من حديث الناس حتى أسمعك
قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجعك ** في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضعك 


www.St-Takla.org 







:download:

فيما يلى خواطرى عن همسة حب 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

1.قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجعك ** في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضعك
قد تركت الكونَ في ضوضائه ** و اعتزلت الكلَ كي احيا معك

:download:

نعم يا الهى 
قلبى الخفاق اصبح لك موضعا 
فى اعماقة 
مع كل دقاتة 
فى كل مشاعر تدخلة 
يخفى موضعا لك 
يا سيد الكون 
الذى سماء السموات لا تسعك 
والارض ليست بطاهرة امام عينيك 

لكن لا تزال روحك القدوس ترف على قلبى 
تهيئة وتهيئنى 
لاعد لك مكانا 
يا ملكى والهى 
انا يا رب ما انا 
تراب ورماد يا سيدى الرب 
وايامى ماهى الا بخار يصعد سريعا 
وكل ما اقدمة من فضل عطاياك 
ااخذ من يدك لاعطيك 
فاى فضل لى فيما انا فية 

منك يا رب الجميع 
هكذا يهتف كل ما فيا 

هيىء يا رب عرشك فى قلبى 
وهيئنى لاحتمل سكناك فيا 
وثبتنى فيك واثيت فيا بافخارستيا محبتك 
قدسنى لاتقدس بجلوسك بعرش قلبى 
اجعل لنفسك يا الهى الحى الاولوية والفعالية فى قلبى وكل حياتى 

تعال يا رب وشرفنى بحلولك فيا 
ونظف كل ما فيا 
وسوى اكام ذاتى 
واخضع كامل ارادتى لك وحدك يا سيدى الرب 
ادبنى  روضنى لكن ابدا لا تغادرنى 
يا ملكى والهى 

فى لحظات تسمح لى وحدك بها 
ومهما اسعى ان لم تكمل نعمتك سعى 
فسعيى باطل وجهادى غير قانونى 
فى لحظات وليس للاسف كل الاوقات 
اترك الكل 
لتهدا نفسى فيا 
وحالما انفض العالم عنى 
تبدا روحك القدوس 
تثير حنينى اليك 
وتتوق روحى للالتصاق بك 
لتستقر فيك يا وطنى الاصلى 
يا ملكى والهى يا جابلى 
والعالم بكل ما فيا 
تبدا روحى بالحنين اليك 
والاشتعال لتلتصق بك 
لانى منك خرجت واليك اعود 
فاسمح واقبل روحى 
واسمح وقربنى لك 
ايها المهوب العادل الملك السيد 
خالق السماء والارض 
لا تدع هيبتك ترعبنى 
فاسقط كالميتة امامك 
اسمح وقدس شفتيا بجمر نعمتك 
واهلنى وقدسنى لاتراى امامك 
اشتاقت نفسى اليك كاشتياق الايل لجدول المياة 
لست وحدى اسعى اليك 
بل ارينى يا رب حبك وسعيك لتحملنى 
لتقربنى 
لتعطينى الوقوف امامك 
لتبدا ابديتى 
بوجودك فيا 
يا ملكى والهى 
 

ليس لي فكر ولا رأى ولا ** شهوة أخرى سوى أن اتبعك


:download:
فى تلك اللحظات 
لا مطلب لى سواك يا الهى 
لا اشتهى شيئا سوى رؤيتك 
والتمتع بوجودك 
وحبك يا ملكى والهى 

لا اريد سواك 
كل العالم بكل مافية 
جسدى وثقلة 
ضعف بشريتى 
اخطاء شخصيتى 
اخفيها عنى انساها يا رب 
ودع حبك يشبعنى 
املا عينى وقلبى بك 
لا تدعنى ارى اخر سواك 

اشبع نفسى بك 
لادوس بك كل شهد العالم 
املا قلبى بنورك 
وتعال واخترق نفسى 
بنورك ووضوحك 
دعنى اعود اليا بك 
على صورتك ومثالك 
جملنى بكل درر ترضيك 
اخلق فيا قلبا جديدا 
يشعرك يحسك يميل دائما اليك 
اجعل نفسك ومشاعرك وطلباتك منى 
شيىء تلقائى كالتنفس عندى 
لا تدعنى حتى اطلبك 
احضر يا رب فى كل لحظات غربتى بهذا العالم 
واملا كل الكون عليا بك 
افرغنى من كل اهتمام عالمى وشهوات ارضية 
اسمو بروحى بك اليك 
والصقنى بك يا من تحبة نفسى 
يا سيدى الرب ملكى والهى


 
و أبي يعقوبُ أدري سره ** قد عرفت الآن كيف صارعك

:download:

فى تلك اللحظات 
اعرف كيف صارعك ابى يعقوب 
لياخذك ليلتصق بك ليحيا بك فيك 
اذوق اشتياقة اليك يا سيدى الرب الملك المهوب الحنو 
العادل القادر 
العارف بكل شيىء 
ولا يخفى عليك شيىء 

فى تلك اللحظات 
اعرف كيف تهيم الروح حبا فيك 
تنطلق منسجن الجسد
لترف روحا تواقة للالتصاق بك 
يا سيدى الرب 
ملكى والهى 



:download:

للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوها


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

يا أليف القلب ما أحلاك بل ** أنت عال مرهب ما أروعك

:download:

انت يا الهى اليف قلبى 
ما احلاك 
ذكرياتى معك كلها حب ورعاية 
الفة 
عشرة 
لا اذكر منك الا فائق حنوك على ضعف بشريتى 
اذكر مراقبتك لى 
انتظارك عودتى فى كل مرة اشرد عنك فيها 
اذكر عملك 
قديسيك 
الذين تدفعهم للعناية بى 
كنيستك التى تاسرنى 
ايقونات قديسيك التى تشدد قلبى لاسلك مثلما سلكوا الى نهاية سيرتهم 

مذبحك الذى طالما تمسكت بقرون مذبحك 
وطرحت امامة اشتياقاتى وطلباتى 
حضن الاب بهيكلك 
الذى طالما حضن اشتياقاتى اليك يا سيدى الرب 
الذى طالما اخفانى فية عن كل شر وشرير 
بدونك يا رب كنت انهرت من زمان 
وانت تعلم وحدك تعلم 
كم يدك عضدتتنى 
كم صلبت ظهرى بجزيل اعمالك 
كم قويت قلبى مهما اخترقتة سهام حسد الشيطان 
وسعايتة 
وجنونة 
وشرورة 
كم ضمدت لى جراح كثيرة 
كنت ولازلت طبيبى الوحيد 
جراحى الماهر الذى يخترقنى لينظفنى 
لاكون شفافة بالكامل امامة 

ذكريات تذيب قلبى حبا فيك يا سيدى الرب 
وكنيسة ومذبح واب قديس زامينات ومرشدين 
طالما حاجوا عليا بدموعهم وصلواتهم قبل كل ارشاداتهم 

نعم يا اليف قلبى ما احلاك 

رغم انك عال مرهب 
مهوب 
مخوف 
عادل 
ملك قلبى يا ملكى والهى 
 

يا قويا ممسكا بالسوط في كفه ** و الحب يدمى مدمعك

:download:
سوط تاديبك يسبقة حب يدمى عينيك 
انت الوحيد يا الهى الذى 
تودب بكل هذا الحب 
كل البشر مهما كان حنوهم 
يجرحون 
يؤلمون 
ليس مثلك يا سيدى الرب 

حنوك يؤخزنى اكثر من سوط تاديبك 
نظرتى لصليبك واكليل شوكك 
تدمى عيناى 
وتزلزل كيانى 
تؤدبنى بحنانك 
تقهر ذاتى بفيض اتضاعك 
يخترقنى حنوك 
ويذيب فيا كل قساوتى 
وبعدى 
وتفاهات ماديتى 

انا ما انا 
انا محصلة عملك فيا 
يا احن ما فى حياتى عليا 
وجودك وجودك وحتى سوطك 
اجمل ما فى بخار حياتى 
يا سيدى الرب 
ملكى والهى 

لم يسعك الكونُ ما أضيقه ** كيف للقلب إذا أن يسعك


:download:
الكون بكل مافية لا يسعك 
والسماء وملؤها 
ملائكتك الاطهار 
يملاؤن سمواتك تسبيحا وحبا وطاعة فيك 
فاين اكون 
ومن اكون 
انا بضالتى 
وضعف بشريتى 
لاتراءى امامك 
كيف يساع قلبى فيض وشرف وجودك فيا 

يا ملكى والهى 


:download:
للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوا


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

قد تركت الكونَ في ضوضائه ** و اعتزلت الكلَ كي احيا معك 
2. قد تركت الكلَ ربى ما عداك ** ليس لي في غربة العمر سواك 

:download:

فى لحظات خلوتى 
التى تسمح بها لى 
وحين اترك الكل لاختلى بك يا الهى الحى 
اذ ليس لى سواك 
ليس لى اصدق احن منك يا سيدى الرب 
انت ملاذى فى غربة وغرابة عالمى 
وميناءى الامن من امواج اضطراب وقلاقل عالمى 
بك وحدك تستقر افكارى 
وتهدا روحى فيا 
تشملنى بسلام صعب بل مستحيل ان يمنحة لى 
الالاك وحدك يا سيدى الرب 
وحدك وليس سواك يا ملكى والهى 

 

و منعت الفكرَ عن تجواله ** حيثما أنت فأفكاري هناك
قد نسيت الأهلَ والأصحاب بل ** قد نسيت النفس أيضا في هواك
قد نسيت الكلَ في حبك يا ** متعة القلب فلا تنسى فتاك

:download:

لا اعرف هل انا من امنع فكرى عن التفكير الا فيك الهى الحى 
ام ان اى فكر يضمحل فى وجودك الهى 
ينحل ويختفى الكل الالاك وحدك يا سيدى الرب 
لحظات انسى فيها الكل 
انحل عن كل ما يثقلنى 
لتتوق روحى خفيفة شفافة اليك يا الهى 
يختفى الكل 
لانك ابرع جمالا من الكل 
بل ابرع جمالا من كل ملكوتك وسمائك 
حيثما توجد الهى فانت الملكوت وانت الابدية 
حيثما تصيرنى اصير 
وشعبك ووطنك يكون شعبى ووطنى 
لكنك الهى شمس الجميع 
انت متعة نفسى 
وكمال اشتياقاتى 
ومشتهاى 
ارفع قلبى اليك 
اليوم كلة يا سيدى الرب 
حتى لو احاط بى من احاط 
اجعل عيناى تلتصق بك 
اسمو بروحى لتبحث عنك 
دعنى الهى لا ارى سواك 
ولا اشعر بالراحة والامان الا معك 
فى صحبة ملائكتك وقديسيك 
اجعل نفسك 
كلامك 
انجيلك 
افخارستيا محبتك 
شبعى الفائق الخصوصية 

اجعلنى فى حضرتك العمر كلة 
وليس لحظات صلاة او تامل تسمح وتمنحنى اياها 


ما بعيد أنت عن روحي التي ** في سكون الصمت تستوحى نداك
في سماء أنت حقا إنما ** كل قلب عاش في الحب سماك


:download:

ما بعيد انت الهى 
انت اقرب اليا من كل من حولى 
انت الاعز الاغلى على الاطلاق 
ولا يضاهى حبك ورعايتك لى اى محبة فى الوجود 
ولا فى حياتى كلها 
انت اصل كل حلاوة فيا 
وجودك فيا سر اسرارى 
وقمة ابتهاجى 

الهى الحى 
كن دائما الهى القريب 
دعنى لا التمسك اطلبك اشتاق اليك 
كن فيا 
وكن ليا الكل 
واغنينى بحبك عن الوجود بكاملة 
صبر يا رب اشواقى الى ان القاك 
اجعل سمائك عرش قلبى 
واملاءة وحدك 

ودعنى اتلذذ بوجودك فيا 
دعنى استطعم حياتى من خلالك يا سيدى الرب الملك الالة 

لاتدع لى اى متعة بعيدا عنك 
اجعل كل ما حولى يشير اليك 
ويرشدنى لك 
ليس فى لحظات الصلاة والتامل 
بل فى كل اوقات حياتى 

لا اريد ان ادعى معرفتك 
بل انعم فعلا بصادق عشرتك 
سمعت  قرات اشتقت كثيرا لك يا الهى 
ابدا يا ربى رحلتى الى الاعماق فيك 
اريد ان احياك 
اعيش حياتى من خلالك 
ان اشير بعمرى كلة 
الى جزيل محبتك
وفائض احساناتك


هي ذي العين وقد أغمضتها ** عن رؤى الأشياء علّي أن أراك
و كذاك الأذن لقد أخليتها ** من حديث الناس حتى أسمعك
:download:

اسمح واغلق كل حواسى 
لانى بنفسى اضعف 
من ان اغمض واخللى اذنى 
التجا لكامل معونتك 
واحتمى بستر جناحيك 
وارتمى فى حضن كنيستك 
حتى اتصبر على اشواقى اليك 
حتى القاك 
يا ملكى والهى 


*قلبي الخفاق أضحى مضجعك ** في حنايا الصدر أخفي موضعك *



:download:

*القصيدة التالية *
*التى ساجتهد لاكتب خواطرى فيها *
*اغلق الباب وحاجج*

*لو حبيتم تتابعوا*

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اغلق الباب وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا و دموعا
1.أيها الحائر يا من ** تهت في فكر عميق
تسأل الناس وتشكو ** صارخا أين الطريق
هل وجدت الحل يا ** مسكين والقلب الشفيق 
هل أزال الناس ما ** عندك من هم وضيق؟!
يا صديقي: سوف لا يجديك ** في الدنيا صديق
ليس عند الناس رأى **ثابت شاف يليق
فحلول لفريق ** ضد أخرى لفريق
إنما عندي علاج ** قد خبرناه جميعا 
اغلق الباب وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا ودموعا 
2.أيها المصلح يا من ** تملأ الدنيا لهيبا
ثائرا للحق والإصلاح ** محتدا غضوبا
كم لقيت العنت والتجريح ** و القول المعيبا
تحمل اليوم صليبا ** و غدا أيضا صليبا
يا صديقي : إن مضى الوقت ** نزاعا وحروبا 
و استمر الحال مثل الأمس ** صعبا وعصيبا
فأدخل المخدع واركع ** و اسكب النفس سكيبا
قل له اشتدت وضاقت ** فأفتح الباب الرحيبا
قل له يا رب إني ** عاجز لن استطيعا
واعرض الأمر وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا ودموعا


:download:

فيما يلى خواطرى 
عن 
تلك القصيدة الرائعة 

لو 
حبيتم تتابعوا 

:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اغلق الباب وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا و دموعا

:download:

اغلق الباب 
باب قلبى وحواسى كلها 
وكل افكارى 
فى وسط دجى الليل 
ليل 
التجارب 
والبعد 
والمشغولية 
وارتباكات الناس 
وانشغالات العالم 

اغلق الباب 
وتعال 
الى اللة 
تعال لتكلم الاولى بالكلام 
القادر الوحيد على الفعل 
الراغب الحقيقى فى مصلحتك 
ليست القصيرة الزمنية بل للابدية وحضن اللة فى ملكوتة 

المخلص بالحقيقة الذى لا يريد منك شيئا 
ولا ينتظر منك عملا او خدمة 
ففى خدمتة اجناد الملائكة الاطهار 
وفى طاعتة تسبح كل الارواح وكل الكائنات 
انما خلقك انت بالذات 
انت بالاسم 
انت بصفاتك الخاصة جدا 
كخلقة فريدة مميزة 
بارداة خاصة حرة 
لتسعى بكامل حريتك لذاك الالة المهوب العادل 
مدبر الكون مؤسس المسكونة بكل ما فيها 



1.أيها الحائر يا من ** تهت في فكر عميق
تسأل الناس وتشكو ** صارخا أين الطريق

:download:
كثيرا ما اسال 
ما اشكو 
ما احكى 
خاصة لمن احبهم بالحقيقة 
ومن اثق فى وجود روح اللة فيهم 
وفى صدق محبتهم لى 

لكنهم فى النهاية 
بشر تحت الالام مثلى 
لهم طاقة محدودة 
رؤية محدودة 
معرفة محدودة 
بشر مثلى تماما 
او احسن منى كثيرا لكنهم بشر 

او 
اتقوقع داخل نفسى فى فكر عميق 
او فلسفة خاصة 
او قراءات خاصة 
لكن 
فى النهاية 
اجتهاد يولد حيرة 
ومزيد من الارتباك 
ومشغولية بفكر وليس بحل 
 

هل وجدت الحل يا ** مسكين والقلب الشفيق 
هل أزال الناس ما ** عندك من هم وضيق؟!

:download:

لا يا بابا شنودة 
لم اجد حلا عند البشر 
لم اجد سوى مزيد من الافكار 
وكثير من التساؤل
والقلب الشفيق بين البشر 

غالبا ما يكون نادرا ومحدودا 

ولا يحيط بمعرفتى المعرفة الكاملة 
ليحكم لى الحكم الخالص الحكمة 
الاكثر مناسبة لطبيعتى وقدراتى 
ولم يزل عنى شدتى 
او فرج كربى 



يا صديقي: سوف لا يجديك ** في الدنيا صديق
ليس عند الناس رأى **ثابت شاف يليق
فحلول لفريق ** ضد أخرى لفريق

:download:

نعم يا ابى القديس 
فعلا لا يتفق البشر 
على راى 
ولا يخلص رايهم 
من ذاتيتهم ورؤيتهم الخاصة 
التى قد لاتناسبنى 

وقد تكون مغرضة اغراض اخرى 
لا تصلح لى 


إنما عندي علاج ** قد خبرناه جميعا 
اغلق الباب وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا ودموعا 

:download:

للخواطر بقية 
تابعوها لو حبيتم 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

2.أيها المصلح يا من ** تملأ الدنيا لهيبا
ثائرا للحق والإصلاح ** محتدا غضوبا

:download:
حتى لو غرض الكلام 
اصلاح خطا 
اليس فى النهاية 
انا الخاسرة 
خاسرة سلامى 
خاسرة وقت وجهد فى الاقناع والمناقشة 
وربما احتد او اغضب 
واتخذ موقفا حادا 

فلما كل هذا 
ان كان مطلوب منى 
فلاجاهد ان اقول رايى 
بلا احتداد بلا غضب 
بلا تضييع وقت وجهد 
اقول لامانة القول 
وكل جهود الاصلاح فلاطرحها بالكامل الى اللة بالصلاة 
والهى الحى 
السامع القريب الموجود فعلا 
كفيل بحل ما يراة 
وربما عدم الحل هو حل 
من ادرانى انا بعمق فكرك يا اللة 
وهل مهما اجتهدت يمكننى ان اصل لفهم اقل احكامك وابسطها 
بعقلى المحدود القاصر المعرفة 



كم لقيت العنت والتجريح ** و القول المعيبا
تحمل اليوم صليبا ** و غدا أيضا صليبا

:download:

كم لقيت العنت والتجريح والقول المعيبا 
كم تعبت يا رب 
وحملت بنفسى لنفسى 
صلبانا 
قد لا تخصنى 
وقد انوء بحملها 

او على الاقل لن تفيدنى او تبنينى 
وبنفس طريق الاصلاح هناك صلبانا اخرى تنتظر 

وما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا صديقي : إن مضى الوقت ** نزاعا وحروبا 
و استمر الحال مثل الأمس ** صعبا وعصيبا
فأدخل المخدع واركع ** و اسكب النفس سكيبا

:download:
نعم كم وقت ضاق مجادلات ومباحثات 
وكلام 

واستمر ويستمر الحال فى بعض الاحوال 
على ما هو علية 

صعبا وعصيبا 
فلتخرجنى انت يا اللة 
من كل دوائرى 
وتقدسنى امامك بالصلاة 
ليس لى 
ان اخرج واطلبك يا من تحبة نفسى 
ارادتى ضعيفة 
وجسدى يثقلنى 
والشيطان يتفنن فى ابعادى عنك يا ملكى والهى 
فتعال يا رب 
لملم شتات نفسى 
وجبر كسور ضعف بشريتى 
واقمنى للصلاة امامك 
وعلمنى 

كيف احول طاقاتى كلها 
اليك يا اللة 
اطلبك 
اكلمك 
بل واحاججك 
لتعلمنى 

وحدى لا استطيع 
حول مؤشراتى 
لاعماق الكلام معك 
شبعت كلاما حولك وعنك 
اريد ان اعيشك المسك احسك 
ربى والهى 
اريدك عشرة وحوار ومعرفة حقيقية 
افعل ما تراة يا رب مناسب 
فانا اعجز من ان اختار ما يناسبنى 
وكثيرا ما اخترت وندمت 
اما اختياراتك لى 
فدائما مشبعة معزية تسمو بى 
لحضنك وسماءك وملكوتك 
لك كل المجد يا سيدى الالة 




قل له اشتدت وضاقت ** فأفتح الباب الرحيبا
قل له يا رب إني ** عاجز لن استطيعا
واعرض الأمر وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا ودموعا


:download:

نعم يا رب اشتدت وضاقت 
واحتكمت حلقاتها 
وخنقتنى شدتها 

اشتدت وضاقت 
لان التجربة استحوذت عليا 
وحاصرتنى 
وضيقت قلبى حولها 
ولم تترك لى رحابة النظر اليك 

اشتدت وضاقت 
لانى ربما ارى حلولا بشرية 
ولم اسمو للرضى باحكامك السمائية 
التى وان لم افهمها 
اثق بعدالتها 

اشتدت وضاقت 
لانها تؤلم نفسى 
وتجلدها بسياط القسوة 
ولا تدع لى راحة 

تعال يا رب 
وعلمنى كيف اترك الكل لك يا ضابط الكل 
تعال يا رب 
وعلمنى كيف اسلم لك مقود حياتى 
كيف اقدم لك يا سيدى مشورة حريتى 
واكتب اعمالى تبعا لاقوالك 
تعال يا رب
وعلمنى يا رب كيف
 
*اعرض الأمر وحاجج ** في دجى الليل يسوعا
و املأ الليل صلاة ** و صراعا ودموعا*



:download:


خواطرى القادمة 
حول قصيدة 

*أنت لم تنصت.. من ألحان بارباس*

لو حبيتم تتابعوا 

:download:

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 نوفمبر 2009)

أنت لم تنصت الي الحيه بل ** اخطأت امي وأصغت لنداها 
انت لم تقطف من الجنه بل ** قطفت امي حراما من جناها 
أنت قدوس طهور بينما ** انا من شرد في الأرض وتاها 
أنت عالٍ في سماء انما ** انا ابن الأرض اصلي من ثراها 
انت رب واله وانا ** عبدك الإثم من يعصي الإلها
فلملذا انت مصلوب هنا **وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي
حكمه يا رب لا أدركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي 
عجبا يا رب ماذا قد جري ** وعلام كرههم فيك علام
عشت يا مولاي حيناً بينهم ** تنزع البغضاء منهم والخصام 
كنت يا قدوس قلباً مشفقاً ** فملأت الكون حبا وسلاما 
كنت رجلاً لكسيح ويداً ** لأشل وأباً بين اليتامي 
قد أقمت الميت والأعمي رأي **والطريح المقعد اشتد وقام 
فلماذا قامت الدنيا علي ** شخصك الحاني وزادت في اذاها 
ولماذا أنت مصلوب هنا ** وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي
حكمة يا رب لا أدركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي 
أنا اولي منك بالصلب انا ** صاحب العار الذي لوث نفسه
أنا من ضيع ويحي يومه ** في ضلال مثلما ضيع أمسه
أنا من يسعي الي الموت وفي ** نشوه أو سكرة يحفر رمسه
أنا ظمآن تولي مسرعاً ** يرتجي الحيه ان تملأ كأسه
أيها المصلوب يا من قد رأي ** كل من في العالم الناكر قدسه 
كلما طافت بك العين انزوت ** نفسي الخجلي يغطيها بكاها
فلماذا انت مصلوب هنا ** وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي 
حكمة يا رب لا ادركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي ​

[ www.St-Takla.org ]

​:download:



فيما يلى خواطرى 
على قصيدة سيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث

*أنت لم تنصت.. من ألحان بارباس*

تابعوا لو حبيتم 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أنت لم تنصت الي الحيه بل ** اخطأت امي وأصغت لنداها 
انت لم تقطف من الجنه بل ** قطفت امي حراما من جناها 

:download:​ 
انت لم تنصت الى الحية 
لم تقطف من الجنة 
لم تخلق الهى الشر 
بل ان كل اعمالك خير 
مكتمل الحسن 

انما حريتى التى منحتنى 
بها اخترت الخطية 
التعدى 
العند 
فيما يخالف وصيتك 

وعدلك الكامل و حنوك العادل 
شق لى الطريق الى مغفرتك 
فموتا تموت 

لابد ان تتحقق 
ومن نسل الانسان 
فلا يفدى الانسان حيوان او ملاك ليسوا من طبيعتة 
بل يموت من جنسة باكورة جنسة وافخر ما يمكن ان يكون من جنسة
وفى نفس الوقت  لة القدرة على تغيير طبيعة الانسان 
ليعود لفائق نقاوتة 
ليعود لحضنك الابدى فى ملكوتك 
بوعدك 
بانبياء كلهم جاءوا ليشاوروا على تجسدك 
وصلبك 
وقيامتك بعد 3 ايام فى القبر 
وحدك بسلطان لاهوتك 

وبذبائح حيوانية لتعيد تذكير الانسان 
بالفداء الموعود 
ولتعيد الكل بك يا رب الكل 
ولتهبنى رجاء الملكوت 
ومعونة روح قدسك 
لاتصبر فى غربة وغرابة عالمى 
بانجيلك وقداسك وافخارستيا محبتك 

حتى اصل لمنتهى اشواقى 
حضن الهى 
الابدى فى ملكوتة 

أنت لم تنصت الي الحيه بل ** اخطأت امي وأصغت لنداها 
انت لم تقطف من الجنه بل ** قطفت امي حراما من جناها 

انت لم تنصت الى الحية 
ولم يكن بفمك غش ايها القدوس البار 
ولكنك انصت لانين ندمى 
على خطيتى 
التى اصعب ما فيها انها تشوش 
على جمال نقاء رؤيتك فيا 
الخطية التى اصعب ما فيها ان تقف حاجزا 
بينى وبينك 
ان تعلى الخطية ارضيتى وماديتى 
على حساب انطلاق روحى بك فيك 

ايا جابلى 


:download:

للخواطر بقية 

لو 
حبيتم تتابعوا 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أنت لم تنصت الي الحيه بل ** اخطأت امي وأصغت لنداها 
انت لم تقطف من الجنه بل ** قطفت امي حراما من جناها 
أنت قدوس طهور بينما ** انا من شرد في الأرض وتاها 

:download:

انت قدوس طهور 
انت الهى نبع الطهارة واصل النقاء 
كل ما فى حياتى طاهر ونقى هو انت يا الهى 

ايها القدوس الطهور 
الذى من فرط بهائة وطهارتة وسمو قداستة 
تغطى ملائكتك الاطهار وجوهها وارجلها امامك 

فمن انا لاقف امامك يا سيدى الرب الالة 


الهى الحى 
اعد تطهيرى 
تنقيتى 
قلبا جديدا اخلق فيا يا سيدى الرب الالة 
روحك القدوس دعة  لا يرف فقط عليا 
بل اسمح واسكن فيا 
وثبتنى فيك 
واثبت فيا 

انا ما انا 
تراب ورماد يا سيدى الملك الالة 
ما لم تشرفنى بوجودك فيا 
انت كل جمال فيا 
وكل حلاوة بشفتيى 
نطق اسمك القدوس 

امنحنى دائما حيوية روحك القدوس 
وتجديد عملك فيا 
اجعلة كالتنفس عندى 

يتجمل الكثيرون بالاطايب والملابس والزينة الخارجية 
اما انا فاريد ان اتجمل بك 
بوجودك فى ااعمق عميق بكل ما فيا 
بصورتك ومثالك 
اعد لى يا الهى شكلى الاصلى 
على صورتك ومثالك 
منك خرجت واليك اعود 
ايها القدوس الطهور 

لاتدع الشيطان والعالم وضعف بشريتى 
يكسر محبتى لك 
ويشوة صورتك فيا 
توبنى دائما بك لك 
اجعلنى فى اتون النار مع الشبية بابن الالهة 
اتمشى فوق كل صعاب حياتى وقساوة عالمى 

اجعلنى فوق المياة مع بطرس 
حتى لو كنت باندفاعة اخلق فيا 
روحا طاهرة تشتاق اليك دائما 
وتشد كل مادية  فيا اليك يا سيدى القدوس الطهور 

اجعلنى على صورتك ومثالك 
واعطنى سلطان ان اطا الحية والتنين 
وان اثبت بك فيك 
ايها القدوس الطهور


اتشرد فى العالم 
لو بعدت عنى ايها القدوس الطهور 
انكسر 
اطرد 
اهان 
ان فارقتنى روحك فيا 

لا تسمح ابدا 
ان تفارقنى 
حاصرنى يا رب بحبك وحوط عليا 
ولا تدعنى احتاج لسواك 
اجعل نفسك الهى الحى شبعى الكامل 
واشبع كل اشتياقات روحى اليك 
اخضع كل تمرد فيا 
سوى اكامى وجبال ذاتى وجسدى 
تعال واملك عليا بالكامل 
وارفع فوقى شارة الانتصار 
صليبك المحييى 
دشن كل ما فيا ملك لك 
وتعال واسكن فى عرش قلبى 
صبر اشواقى اليك الى ان القاك فى ملكوتك يا ملكى والهى 
القدوس الطهور 


:download:

للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوا 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أنت عالٍ في سماء انما ** انا ابن الأرض اصلي من ثراها 


انت رب واله وانا ** عبدك الإثم من يعصي الإلها


:download:

انت يا الهى عالى مهوب 
لك السموات وملؤها 
والارض وكل ما عليها 
بينما انا 
تراب من هذة الارض 
لولا نفحتك الالهية 
لاخضعتنى القوانين المادية 
ورضخت للشر والشرير 
ولسلكت على هوى رئيس هذا العالم 
الشيطان وكل قواتة الشريرة 

ولامتلات بالهواء والفراغ والتفاهة 
وانتهيت الى العذاب الابدى 
ببحيرة النار والكبريت 

الهى الحى
انت ربى والهى 
واناتراب استوحى جمالة من وجودك وجودك 
يا سيدى الملك الالة 

 












فلملذا انت مصلوب هنا **وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي
حكمه يا رب لا أدركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي

:download:

فلماذا يا سيدى الرب 
انت مصلوب عنى 
انة صليبى وعارى وخطيتى 
وتعدى انا من قمت بة 
اخجل كلما انظر الى صليبك 
وتؤنبنى كل شوكة انغرست فى راسك الحانى 
وكل مسمار دق بيدك التى طالما جالت تصنع خيرا 
وتشفى وتجبر وتلملم شتات بنيك 

وكل قطرة دم غالية تسكب نفسى بمرارة امامك 
اذ دمك اغلى من ان ينهار ارضا لاجل خاطىء عنيد مثلى 

الصليب الة اعدام للمجرم الاثيم 
اما بالنسبة لك يا سيدى المسيح 
الملك الالة لك كل المجد 
فالصليب معك يا من لم تصنع شرا 
وابدا لم يكن بفمك غش 
ايها القدوس الطهور 
فالصليب معك وبك 
هو اسمى درجات حبك لضعفى 
هو تاج يزين صدرى 
ورمز لكم احببتنى 
ايها القدوس الطهور 


فلماذا انت مصلوب هنا وانا الخاطى حر اتباهى 
حكمة يا رب لا ادركها وحنان قد تسامى وتناهى 

نعم لن ادرك ابعاد حكمتك 
ولا اعماق اتمامك لمشيئتك 

ان تنتشلنى من الموت الابدى 
الى مكان بالملكوت الالهى السرمدى 
كيف ادركك 
وانت اعلى من الفحص والادراك 

وانت يا الهى فطرتنى بعقل  محدود لا يتسع لعميق اعماق احكامك 

هل ساستوعب بة كل حقائقك 
واين حلاوة الايمان 
ان منطقت حكمتك او ادركت عميق حنانك 
انت تطلب ايمانى اولا بما لا يرى والذى يفوق العقل 
ايها الغير المحدود 
المالى الكل  
الحاكم على الكل 
مدبر الكل 
الة الكل 
وحين اقدم ايمانى 
وبصدق 
تبدا تفتح لى رويدا رويدا 
اعماق اسرارك 
وتسمح لى بنعمة الادراك 
لتفهمنى بنفسك نفسك 
على قدر احتمالى وطاقتى 

الهى الحى لن ادرك عميق احكامك فى حياتى 
وصدقنى اصبحت لا اتوقف كثيرا 
حول كيف ولماذا  فى حياتى 
فقط متعنى بحبك وحنانك 
واملا كل ثغراتى 
ولا تدع احد يخطفنى من يدك 
احفظنى بقلبك 
ودعنى اتلذذ بقربك 
بسماعك بانجيلك 
بالثبات فيك بافخارستيا محبتك 
ودع كل طلبتى 
شهوتى 
رغبتى 
ان اصل اليك 
قرب يا رب سمواتك منى 
وكن فيا 
واجعل ابديتى تبدا بلحظات وجودك فيا 
لا تدع احساسى بك 
لحظة صلاة وتامل 
بل دعنى فى حضرتك 
اليوم كلة 

يا ملكى والهى 



:download:

للخواطر بقية 
لو حبيتم تتابعوا 

:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (28 نوفمبر 2009)

عجبا يا رب ماذا قد جري ** وعلام كرههم فيك علام
عشت يا مولاي حيناً بينهم ** تنزع البغضاء منهم والخصام 
كنت يا قدوس قلباً مشفقاً ** فملأت الكون حبا وسلاما 
كنت رجلاً لكسيح ويداً ** لأشل وأباً بين اليتامي 
قد أقمت الميت والأعمي رأي **والطريح المقعد اشتد وقام 
فلماذا قامت الدنيا علي ** شخصك الحاني وزادت في اذاها 

:download:

طيلة حياتك على الارض 
يا سيدى 
لم تفعل شرا 
لم تقدم سوى الحب كل الحب 
لم تتعال على احد 
ولا اثرت نعرات فارغة 
وحروب 
وقلاقل 
بل كنت وديعا متضعا 
لا يسمع احد صوتك بالشواررع 
قصبة مرضوضة لا تقصف 
وفتيلة مدخنة لا تطفىء 
اعطيت الامل للجميع للكل بالخلاص 
بالنقاوة 
بالطهارة 
بمعاينة اللة 

اعطيت الجميع الرجاء لملكوت ابدى 
وحياة روحية سرمدية 
بجسد ممجد 
وامكانات روحية اعلى 
لنعاين اللة فى رحلة اكتشاف لعمق جوهر اللة 

فى الابدية السرمدية 

ارتفعت بكل مادية وحيوانية وشهوانية 
لطختنا بها الخطية 
الى دروب تحليق الروح 
وتعلقها بجابلها 

لم تعدنا بالماديات 
بل سموت بارواحنا للروحيات 
وعلقت عيوننا بالسماء 
وبملكوتك الفائق الروعة 

وبينما انت تسمو بماديتنا 
وتجبر كسور وتجبرات الشيطان علينا 

اثرت مملكة الشر 
انت ياصانع الخيرات 
ليقوم عليك الشر والشرير 
انت يا فائق الكمال والجمال والاحساس 

فلماذا 
و
عجبا يا رب ماذا قد جري ** وعلام كرههم فيك علام
عشت يا مولاي حيناً بينهم ** تنزع البغضاء منهم والخصام 
كنت يا قدوس قلباً مشفقاً ** فملأت الكون حبا وسلاما 
كنت رجلاً لكسيح ويداً ** لأشل وأباً بين اليتامي 
قد أقمت الميت والأعمي رأي **والطريح المقعد اشتد وقام 
فلماذا قامت الدنيا علي ** شخصك الحاني وزادت في اذاها 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ولماذا أنت مصلوب هنا ** وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي
حكمة يا رب لا أدركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي 






 

أنا اولي منك بالصلب انا ** صاحب العار الذي لوث نفسه
أنا من ضيع ويحي يومه ** في ضلال مثلما ضيع أمسه
أنا من يسعي الي الموت وفي ** نشوه أو سكرة يحفر رمسه
أنا ظمآن تولي مسرعاً ** يرتجي الحيه ان تملأ كأسه

:download:

نعم يا رب انا اولى منك بالصلب 
الجرم جرمى والخطية تعدى انا اخترتة 
وانت ايها القدوس الطهور 
لم تفعل اية خطية 
ولا استوجبت الحكم 
ابدا لم يجد بك الجميع اية علة 
انت انتظار اليهود 
وانت المسيا المنتظر 
وانت رجائى الشخصى 
وفرحة ادم 
وانتظار حواء 
انت الذى تسحق راس الحية 
وانت الذى تتحقق بك كافة نبوات كل الانبياء 
جميعهم جاءوا ليشاوروا عليك 
وهاانت الان 
يصلبك الشعب المادى
الذى يريد ملكا ارضية وثروة مكانية 
وارباح تكنز 
تسوس وتعت و تفنى 
ها انت سيدى 
تصلبك شهواتى 
وتدمى راسك افكارى بعيدا عنك 
وتنغرس فى يديك وقدميك مسامير قساوتى 

انا اولى منك بالصلب 
انا صاحب العار لذى لوث نفسة بالشر والخطية 

انا من ضيع يومة بعيدا شاردا 
فى تفاهات الانا والذات ودنايا العالم وماديتة 
تركتك ايها الالة الحقيقى 
لتملانى الخطايا بتفاهاتها وتضليلها 

انا اولى منك يا رب بالصلب 
لانى من ينسى ان حياتة بخار 
ينتهى لا محالة ولا مفر 
اليوم او غدا 
وانسى واتناسى ذلك اليوم الاخير 
وابنى فى غير مكانى 
واغرس فى كروم غيرى 
واترك كرمى 
ولا اهتم بما لك بل بما لذاتى وانانيتى 

وحين تظما روحى للاتحاد بجابلها 
فى اشتياق طبيعى 
اذ منك خرجت واليك اعود 
اعطيها هزيل الوقت والجهد 
ارمى لها لحظات قليلة 
للصلاة والتامل 
قياسا ب 24 ساعة ممنوحة كلها هدية منك 

ورغم ذلك 
تخجلنى يا اللة 
اذ تستسمن هزيل محرقاتى 
وضئيل ضعفى 
وتمنحنى ولا تزال تمنحنى 
بغير استحقاق فيا 
الا انك تحبنى 
وتلذذ نفسى بجزيل عطاياك 

ادم رعايتك لى يا ملكى والهى 
فانت الحب الاكثر صدقا فى حياتى كلها 
انت شبعى راحتى 
وكل شهوتى ان تدوم فيا 
ان تثبت فيا 
ان تديم عليا نعمتك 
ان تدخلنى الى حجال اعماق انجيلك وقداستك 
وفاخر عطاياك افخارستيا محبتك 

علمنى كيف اشبع بك 
واتلذذ بما تمنحنى 
علمنى كيف اكتفى بك 
ولا اطلب سواك 
اجعل كل احتياجاتى منك ولا تحوجنى لبشر 








أيها المصلوب يا من قد رأي ** كل من في العالم الناكر قدسه 


كلما طافت بك العين انزوت ** نفسي الخجلي يغطيها بكاها
فلماذا انت مصلوب هنا ** وانا الخاطي حر اتباهي 
حكمة يا رب لا ادركها ** وحنان قد تسامي وتناهي 

:download:
 نعم يا رب اخجل منك 
من محبتك 
من صليبك 
من كل المك لاجلى 
ايها القدوس الطهور 
لكن ادخل اليك بشفاعة كل المك ومحبتك لى 
ان تبقينى دائما معك 
ولا تفارقنى 
ان تحاصرنى من كل ناحبة 
وتبقينى فى حضرتك اليوم كلة 
وليس لحظات الصلاة والتامل فقط 
ادخل اليك 
ليس لتعطينى 
ولا تجعلنى احسن 
ولا تنقينى لاتبرر لاقف امامك ايها القدوس الطهور 
بل لشدة احتياجى لك 
لانى بدونك لا شيىء 
كم مهمل 
رقم منسى فى تاريخ البشربة 
صفر لا قيمة لة 
انت يا رب عمق نفسى 
وانت بك اوجد واحيا واموت 
فتعال يا رب بشفاعة تعبك وصليبك والمك 
وحوط عليا 
واحصرنى فى حبك 
واجعلنى فى حضرتك اليوم كلة ​
:download:

الى هنا 
انتهت خواطرى فى الحان باراباس 
للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوا 
فى قصيدة جديدة 
لاحلى بابا فى مصر كلها 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

:download:

​


----------



## نونوس14 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى على التأملات الجميلة دى وعندك حق البابا شنودة احلى بابا فى العالم كله ربنا يديم وجوده على الكرسى ويبارك فى حياته اد ما بيتعب علشان كل مسيحى فى العالم 
:17_1_34[1]:                    :sami73:                      :big35:                       :146ec:


----------



## asmicheal (28 نوفمبر 2009)

نونوس14 قال:


> ميرسى على التأملات الجميلة دى وعندك حق البابا شنودة احلى بابا فى العالم كله ربنا يديم وجوده على الكرسى ويبارك فى حياته اد ما بيتعب علشان كل مسيحى فى العالم
> :17_1_34[1]: :sami73: :big35: :146ec:


 




:download:


شكرا نونوس على مشاركتك الجميلة 
وتشجيعك الرقيق 

ربنا يخللى بابا شنودة ويديمة بركة لمصر والعالم كلة ​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بللت فراشي  بدموعي *​ 

1- بللت فراشي  بدموعي المرة         وعاهدت إلهي دي آخر مرة 
 هأثبت في حبك و أثبت كالصخرة       من كل قلبي مش راجع تاني 
 مش راجع تاني مش راجع تاني       من كل قلبي مش راجع تاني​ 



2- وجت علي الحرب قوية         رجعت تاني  لعمق الخطية 
 فبكيت من قلبي بتوبة نقية         لكن لمدة ورجعت تاني 
 ورجعت تاني و رجعت تاني          لكن لمدة ورجعت تاني​ 




3- قويت إرادتي كترت عهودي         من فرط غروري زودت عهودي 
واثق بعزيمتي واثق بجهادي       خانتني نفسي ورجعت تاني 
ورجعت تاني و رجعت تاني         خانتني نفسي ورجعت تاني​ 




4- فصرخت بشدة وقلت ارحمني        أنا عارف ضعفي  يا رب أعني 
لقوة منك من فوق مش مني        طول ما أنت معايا مش هرجع تاني 
   مش هرجع تاني  مش هرجع تاني       طول ما أنت معايا مش هرجع تاني​ 





:download:

فيما يلى خواطرى على 
قصيدة 
بللت فراشى بدموعى 
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

لو حبيتم تتابعوا 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

1- بللت فراشي بدموعي المرة وعاهدت إلهي دي آخر مرة 
هأثبت في حبك و أثبت كالصخرة من كل قلبي مش راجع تاني 
مش راجع تاني مش راجع تاني من كل قلبي مش راجع تاني ​


:download:

بللت فراشى بدموعى المرة 
اذ الخطية اذلال واستعباد 
اندم بمرارة على حريتى فى الهى 
التى اتركها بملء ارادتى لاستعبد لخطية 
مهما كانت اغرائتها لذتها كلها وهم بخار 
لا يشبع 
تبدا الخطية واعدة بمتعة وتنتهى بعادة تمتلك الانسان 
وتخضعة لسلطانها 

بللت فراشى بدموعى المرة حين تذكرت عميق رعايتك 
وجمائلك التى تطوق عنقى 
بافضالك عليا يا الهى 

وفى المقابل كل قساوتى 
وعنادى 
وجموحى بعيدا عنك 
انت تقدم لى كل الحب 
وانا استقبلة بكل القساوة 
انت تقدم لى الرعاية واستقبلة انا بالاهمال 
تفرط فى حنانك عليا 
واشتهى انا دنايا بقايا مادية عالمى 
تمنحنى بنوتك واختار انا عبودية مذلة الخطية 

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
يا اللة بللت فراشى بدموعى المرة 

كلما تطوف عينى بك 
تنزوى نفسى فيا 
يا قدوس يا طهور لا ازال لليوم اصلبك بخطيتى 
واترك يدك الحانية بجهل ارادتى 

بللت فراشى بدموعى المرة 
وعاهدتك الهى بقوة ذاتى ان تكون دى اخر مرة 
وبكل حماس اندفاعى 
عاهدتك ان تكون اخر مرة 
واكثرت الوعود 
واثقلت العهود 
فماذا حدث 


:download:

للخواطر بقية لو حبيتم تتابعوها 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (30 نوفمبر 2009)

2- وجت علي الحرب قوية رجعت تاني لعمق الخطية 
فبكيت من قلبي بتوبة نقية لكن لمدة ورجعت تاني 
ورجعت تاني و رجعت تاني لكن لمدة ورجعت تاني 





3- قويت إرادتي كترت عهودي من فرط غروري زودت عهودي 
واثق بعزيمتي واثق بجهادي خانتني نفسي ورجعت تاني 
ورجعت تاني و رجعت تاني خانتني نفسي ورجعت تاني 



​:download:​​
لانك الة حق وكما رحمتك يعادلها عدلك 
تضعنى امام اسواء مخاوفى 
نورك الالهى حين يخترقنى 
يفضح جهالتى وحمقى 
ويظهر كل الظلال السوداء فيا 
وكانك 
تستخدم عهودى كشاف لتنقينى بالاكثر 
ولانى بين يديى الهى اصل النقاء والطهارة 
فحين تسمح وتكشف لى بك  اخطائى 
لاتترك لى هفوة مظلمة 
بل نورك يفضح اصغر الخطايا واتفة الشهوات 

كانك تريدنى ناصعة النقاء امامك 
بلا اى شائبة 

ولا احتمل يا اللة نقاء نورك الالهى 
ولا شفافية روحك التى تخترقنى 
فارى كم انا ضعيفة 
لست كما تخيلت 
اضعف اسقط اقوم 
ولكننى 
اضعف واخور منك فى طريقى اليك 
ورغم يدك اللتان لا تزال تتشبث بى 
اشعر بنفسى انهار من يديك 
وكلما ضعفت كلما تشددت يداك لتحملنى 
وحين اصل لمعرفة ذاتى 
وكم انا بدونك يا رب تراب ورماد يا سيدى الرب 
تبدا فى انتشالى 
من الغرق كبطرس 
من الخطية كالسامرية 
من نزيف روحى فيا كالمراة نازفة الدم 
من ارتباكاتى ببيت الرب عن رب البيت 
وتقيمنى لتعلمنى 
تكلم يا رب وعلمنى 
ما تريد 
انا الان احتاج ان اسمعك 
كثيرا ما ملات الدنيا كلام حولك وعنك 
لكنى الان اريد ان اسمعك افهمك اعرف رايك فيا 
اريد ان اخضع بين يديك 
اتعبنى جموحى وعنادى ورفسى للمناخس 
تعبت وخارت قوايا 
تعال يا رب 
تكلم يا الهى 
ماذا تريد ان تعلمنى 

:download:

للخواطر بقية 
لو حبيتم تابعوها 

:download:​
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

4- فصرخت بشدة وقلت ارحمني أنا عارف ضعفي يا رب أعني 
لقوة منك من فوق مش مني طول ما أنت معايا مش هرجع تاني 
مش هرجع تاني مش هرجع تاني طول ما أنت معايا مش هرجع تاني 














عرفت ضعفى يا رب اسرع واعنى 

اذلتنى نفسى بشهواتها 
وكثرت ذاتى ضرباتها ليا 

اذ كثرة سقوطى وقيامى انهكتنى 
وها انا يا رب انسكب امامك 
كماء منحل 
يطلب كامل قوتك 

لن احارب الخطية بقوة ذاتى 
ولا بتربية ابائى 
ولا بتسييج حب كنيستى 

ساترك كل افكارى 
والتجا بالكامل لك 

اطلب ليس بعض قوتك 
بل كامل معونتك لضعفى 
لايهمنى ماذا ستفعل بى 
هل بنظرتك الحانية سترمقنى فتذوب نفسى فيا 
ام 
بسوط تاديبك 
الذى حتما استحقة 
وعدالة تاديبك افضل لنفسى من كل عسل شهوات العالم واكاذيبة 

لا يهمنى كيف ستعيدنى اليك 
طالما تؤدبنى وانا فى حضنك 
وتحت يد رعايتك 

الهى الحى 
عرفت الان ان الحرب ليست لى 
بل لك 
وان الشيطان لايهمة تفاهتى 
وانما ان يرصد انتصار على حبك 
بهدف يطعن بة محبتى لك وفائق محبتك لى 
فلا تدع لابليس مكان فيا 
تعال يا رب 
وقوينى 
واقمنى 
او ادبنى 
لكن ابدا لا تتركنى

مش هرجع تانى لاى خطية 
بك وحدك يا رب يا قوتى 
يا ملكى والهى


----------

